
Do 'heavily processed' foods increase the risk of an early death? - open-source-ux
https://www.nhs.uk/news/food-and-diet/do-heavily-processed-foods-increase-risk-early-death/
======
open-source-ux
Some related statistics on consumption of 'ultra-processed' foods across 19
European Countries:

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/feb/02/ultra-
proces...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/feb/02/ultra-processed-
products-now-half-of-all-uk-family-food-purchases)

The countries consuming the most ultra-processed foods are UK, Germany,
Ireland and Belgium.

